# Jacobsen Snow Jet 20



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Drug this home from the dump to add to the collection, needs quite a bit of work. Anyone have any access to a parts breakdown for one of these?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF wheelhorseboy :welcome:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Glad to see you saved that one. You can look up dates of manufacture of Jacobsen equipment manufactured prior to 1974 on this web site.

Hit & Miss Model's Jacobsen serial number lookup for products made before 1975

From the model and serial number, that one was manufactured in 1970.

There is a parts list for sale on ebay right now.

Jacobsen Snow Blower Snow Jet 52001 52002 52003 Manual | eBay

I've had good luck contacting Jacobsen/Textron for information on vintage Jacobsen mowers I have in my collection, they may be able to help you out with your new snowblower.

Jacobsen - Renowned for Turf Maintenance Solutions


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Didnt know there was a separate forum for snowblowers until recently. Already looked up the manufacture year on hit and miss. Really wasnt aware Jacobsen was still building their own engines into the 70's. Will give Textron a jingle, I'm cheap and dont like having to buy manuals. Now that I think about it, i have a disk with a bunch of Jacobsen snowblowers on it somewhere. Have to see if I already have a breakdown. The other snowblower in my colle tion I cant find a breakdown for is an old Eska snowblower from the 60's. Wil post pics of it later.


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

The tech guy at Jacobsen/Textron came through already with a breakdown for me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, a response within a day on a machine they don't make any more! That's some pretty amazing customer service there. 


Does your Snow Jet have the Jake 2 stroke engine on it?

If anybody is interested, take a look at the drop down menu for out of production equipment in Jacobsen/Textron's manual look up. You'll see the vintage Lawn King, Lawn Queen and Lawn Prince reel mowers on that list, which I would guess they put up because of the number of requests they were receiving from people collecting and restoring those old mowers.

Jacobsen - Renowned for Turf Maintenance Solutions


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Yes, it has the Jacobsen two stroke engine. Looks almost exactly like the two stroke Jacobsen engine on my 1948 Lawn Queen. Which is why I was surprised Textron was able to help, a few years ago when I aquired the Lawn Queen, they had nothing on the older equipment available.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing, isn't it. Now they have thee Lawn Queen manual online for free download. 

They've been super helpful to me over the years with locating parts lists and manuals they have in their archives in pdf form for vintage mowers I own. The only thing they couldn't find was information about the sulky I have. I had a '52 Lawn Queen, and a '49 Bantam myself. Sold them but I still I have a '49 Lawn King with sulky and couple of pieces from the early 60s. A 1961 Turbo Cut and 1960 Edge-R-Trim. I'd like to find a snow blower from that era to go with them, either a Snow Jet or preferably a Snow Blitz.

That probably is a 321 on your Snow Jet like what you have on your LQ. Neat little engine.


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Its nice of them to do it. They really dont have any reason to other than just being nice.


----------

